# "Bid-Shielding": Neuer Betrug bei eBay auf dem Vormarsch



## jupp11 (24 November 2013)

http://www.shortnews.de/id/1062705/bid-shielding-neuer-betrug-bei-ebay-auf-dem-vormarsch


> "Bid-Shielding" nennt sich die neuste Betrugsmasche von Käufern im Internetauktionshaus eBay. Mit Mehrfachaccounts erhöhen sie den Preis für einen Artikel, den sie erwerben möchten. Kurz vor Auktionsende werden die Gebote der Fake-Accounts zurückgezogen.
> 
> Dies ist nach den Regularien unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen erlaubt. Statt kurz vor Schluss weiter zu steigen, fällt der Preis für den Artikel schließlich auf das vorherige Maximalgebot zurück - idealerweise der Hauptaccount des Betrügers.


----------



## Heiko (24 November 2013)

Naja - so arg neu ist das ja nicht. Preistreiberei ist so alt wie ebay.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die Gebotsabschirmung ist tatsächlich schon ziemlich alt. Im Fall eines zurückgezogenen Gebotes, kommt kein Kaufvertrag mit dem überbotenen Bieter zustande, der durch den Rückzug jetzt wieder Höchstbieter ist. Unter dem Stichwort Gebotsabschirmung liefert Google reichlich informativen Lesestoff.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (25 November 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> Naja - so arg neu ist das ja nicht.


http://www.onlinemarktplatz.de/3814...ding-ein-altes-phaenomen-ist-stark-im-kommen/


> Abzocke bei eBay: Bid-Shielding – ein *altes* Phänomen ist stark im Kommen
> „Bid-Shielding“ oder auf Deutsch in etwa übersetzt mit Gebotsabschirmung gibt es zwar schon seit längerer Zeit, nimmt aber immer stärker zu


----------



## werv (3 Dezember 2013)

Ich kopiere mal meine eigene Postings aus einen anderen Forum, ich denke zwar dass in diesem extra spezialisierten Forum das genaue Vorgehen bekannt ist aber es schadet auch nicht:

Den Begriff "Bid Shielding" gibt es schon seit 1999 und den Betrug als solchen schon früher.

http://wordspy.com/words/bidshielding.asp


Und jetzt ein einfaches Beispiel:



Man braucht dazu zwei Personen mit zwei Computern und am besten zwei
internet Anschlüssen. oder/und einen professionellen IP Changer. So reicht natürlich auch eine Person



Ein Verkäufer will nun ein Laptop in Wert von 600 euro verkaufen. Er gibt als
Startwert der Auktion 200 euro an.



Der Betrüger Nummer 1 gibt als Obergrenze seiner Gebote 799 euro an.
Das Gebot wird aber bei 200 euro bestehen, solange es keine Gegengebote gibt.

Der Betrüger Nummer 2 gibt als Obergrenze seiner Gebote 1800 euro an.
Das Gebot wird dann bei 800 euro bestehen, solange es keine Gegengebote gibt.

Und da der Laptop nur 600 euro Wert ist, wird es auch keine Gegenangebote
geben. Alle interessierten werden auch aufhören diese Auktion zu beobachten, da sie uninteressant wird.

Damit ist der Bid-Schield aufgebaut.

Ganz kurz vor Auktionsende wird der Betrüger Nummer 2 den Verkäufer
kontaktieren, mit der Bitte sein Gebot zurückzunehmen. Der Betrüger wird
dann sagen, er hätte gerade sein Job verloren, oder eine andere Herzerweichende Geschichte.

Der Verkäufer schaut in die Auktionsgeschichte und denkt sich wass solls
ich kriege dann 799 euro. Er nimmt das Gebot von Betrüger Nummer 2 nur Sekunden vor Auktionsschluss zurück.

Damit fällt aber Das Gebot nicht auf 799 euro sondern auf das Mindesgebot von Betrüger 1 - also auf 200 euro runter !!!!!!

Der Verkäufer ist an den Vertrag gebunden. Er muss also 200 euro akzeptieren. Er schickt dann häufig eine Ware weg, ohne zu wissen
das er auf ein Betrug reingefallen ist.

Die Betrüger sind doppelt abgesichert: Falsche Indentitäten und
falsche IP Adressen. Sollte der Verkäufer also das Gebot von 800 euro nicht
zurücknehmen, dann wird er die 800 euro NIE zu sehen kriegen. Und auch nicht einklagen können.

Sollte der Verkäufer auf die Masche reinfallen und sein Laptop abschicken, dann wird es höchstwahrscheinlich an einen (armen) Warenagenten weggehen, der es dann gutgläubig nach Russland weiterschickt.


----------



## Hippo (4 Dezember 2013)

werv schrieb:


> Damit fällt aber Das Gebot nicht auf 799 euro sondern auf das Mindesgebot von Betrüger 1 - also auf 200 euro runter !!!!!!
> 
> Der Verkäufer ist an den Vertrag gebunden. Er muss also 200 euro akzeptieren. Er schickt dann häufig eine Ware weg, ohne zu wissen
> das er auf ein Betrug reingefallen ist.



Und genau DAS ist falsch. Wenn ein Bieter überboten wird ist er raus aus dem Spiel und es kommt auch bei Ausstieg des "Gewinners" niemals zu einem Vertrag.
Der Witz dabei ist daß die Verkäufer da im Normalfall Amateure sind denen der "2.Sieger" aber genau das erzählt und mit den schlimmsten Übeln droht wenn sie ihm jetzt nicht die Ware zum absurd niedrigen Preis überlassen.

Wenn nämlich in dieser Situation ein Vertrag zustande käme würde der für beide Seiten gelten - logisch?
Gut - spielen wir das Spiel weiter (mit anderen Vorzeichen)

Laptop, Startpreis 200.- Restlaufzeit, was weiß ich noch 14 Tage, ich biete bis 300.- mit, bis dahin normale Auktion.
Jetzt kommt irgendeiner ins Spiel und überbietetmich mit einem Preis den ich nicht mitgehen will.
Ich klick die Auktion weg und vergesse das ganze. Jetzt steigt der Höchstbietende aus welchen Gründen auch immer aus und der Verkäufer schreibt mich an "Du hast gewonnen, überweise mir die 300.- ...
Jetzt habe ich aber schon anderweitig einen Laptop gekauft. Nach Deiner Beschreibung müßte ich jetzt diesen Ebay-Laptop auch noch abnehmen...
Du kannst dieses Konstrukt noch weiter spinnen.
Du liest eine Anzeige für ein Auto. Da heißt es VB 10000.-
Du bietest 9500.- und kriegst das Auto nicht. Ok, Du kaufst Dir ein anderes dessen Preis Dir gefällt, da kann der Verkäufer des ersten Autos auch nicht hergehen und nach 14 Tagen erzählen, "Deins war doch das beste Gebot, jetzt mußt Du das Auto um 9500.- kaufen"
Du hast ein Kaufangebot gemacht, es kam zu keiner übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung, also ist in diesem Moment das Kaufangebot nichtig und lebt nicht automatisch wieder auf.
Was Dich aber nicht hindert das neue *VER*kaufsangebot anzunehmen und es dann darüber zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kommt.
Das aber ist dann ein komplett neues Geschäft


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2013)

@ werv, nett beschrieben! @ Hippo, würdest natürlich wieder Recht behalten. Das blöde nur, das hast du schon erwähnt:


Hippo schrieb:


> daß die Verkäufer da im Normalfall Amateure sind


...und die Käufer zumeist auch. Da machen sich schon die eBayamateure ins Hemd, nur weil sie nicht zeitnah die Bewertung erhalten, geschweige denn, ein Negativpunkt in Aussicht steht. Das versaut dann schon mal einen 100%-positiv-Score, den man sich als Amateur mit 80 Bewertungen in zehn Jahren mühevoll aufgebaut hat:


> mein Haus
> mein Auto
> meine eBaybewertungen



Die Naivität der eBayer kennt keine Grenzen, zumindest keine, die man nicht noch unterschreiten könnte!


----------



## werv (4 Dezember 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und genau DAS ist falsch. Wenn ein Bieter überboten wird ist er raus aus dem Spiel und es kommt auch bei Ausstieg des "Gewinners" niemals zu einem Vertrag.
> Der Witz dabei ist daß die Verkäufer da im Normalfall Amateure sind denen der "2.Sieger" aber genau das erzählt und mit den schlimmsten Übeln droht wenn sie ihm jetzt nicht die Ware zum absurd niedrigen Preis überlassen.




Du hast natürlich recht. Ich hätte lieber es so schreiben sollen:

Der Verkäufer fühlt sich an den Vertrag gebunden. Er wird also 200 euro akzeptieren. Er schickt dann häufig eine Ware weg, ohne zu wissen das er auf ein Betrug reingefallen ist.

Das mit dem nicht zustande gekommenen Vertrag steht sogar in AGBs §10 abs. 1

http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/user-agreement.html#auktion


----------



## Teleton (4 Dezember 2013)

In den AGB steht Folgendes:


> Nach einer berechtigten Gebotsrücknahme kommt zwischen dem Mitglied, das nach Ablauf der Auktion aufgrund der Gebotsrücknahme *wieder* Höchstbietender ist und dem Anbieter kein Vertrag zustande.


Was ist denn, wenn von einem weiteren Account der Schurken nach der Gebotsrücknahme nochmal um 1-2 Euro höher geboten wird. Der neue Höchstbieter ist dann ja nicht unmittelbar/wieder durch die Gebotsrücknahme Höchstbieter geworden.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Dezember 2013)

Tja Pech würd ich sagen  Denn auch ohne Betrug kommt es vor, dass Ware ersteigert wird, dessen realer Wert noch lange nicht erreicht ist.
Und du weist doch, Betrug selbst nur schwer nachweisbar


----------



## Der Gotlandfahrer (4 Dezember 2013)

@werv 

Mal abgesehen von den bisher genannten Einwänden habe ich noch einige mehr gegen deine Schilderung.

1. Ob es sich bei Gebotsabschirmung um eine Straftat handelt, wäre mal differenziert anhand des §263 StGB zu erläutern, zumal meines Wissens in Deutschland noch nie jemand deshalb verurteilt wurde. Und Gebotsabschirmung war eine Zeit lang ein regelrechter Volkssport. Ich würde hier also lieber neutral von Bietern als von Betrügern sprechen.

2. Das Szenario, das du schilderst, dürfte in der Praxis so nur sehr schwer umsetzbar sein. Dafür müssten schon einige Bedingungen erfüllt sein, die in der Summe sehr unwahrscheinlich sind:

a) Der VK müsste der Gebotsrücknahme zustimmen und sie selbst vornehmen.
b) Der VK müsste im Irrtum darüber sein, auf welchen Preis danach das Höchstgebot wirklich fällt, denn sonst würde er der Gebotsrücknahme nicht zustimmen.
c) Der VK müsste im Irrtum darüber sein, ob danach ein Vertrag mit dem Höchstbietenden existiert.
d) Der Vk müsste trotz des Streiches, der ihm gerade gespielt wurde, bereit sein, die Ware zu verschicken.
e) Am schwierigsten: Das Timing! Die Anfrage des Bieters müsste so erfolgen, dass der VK sie noch liest, die Rücknahme aber erst wenige Sekunden, maximal Minuten vor Auktionsende vornimmt. Ansonsten ist der Schild zu früh heruntergefahren und andere Interessenten stürzen sich in der verbleibenden Zeit auf das günstige Angebot.

Alles in allem ein sehr unwahrscheinlicher Vorgang. Dagegen war die Gebotsabschirmung früher, bevor ebay da Änderungen vorgenommen hat, viel simpler.


----------



## werv (4 Dezember 2013)

Der Gotlandfahrer schrieb:


> @werv
> 
> Mal abgesehen von den bisher genannten Einwänden habe ich noch einige mehr gegen deine Schilderung.
> 
> ...




1. Du hast recht - doch wieso neutral ? Statt Betrüger einfach Abzocker. Und ich benutzen das Wort Betrüger nicht aus rechtlicher Sicht, sondern um die Absichten zu untermauern. 
    Bid-Shielding ein Volkssport ? Dazu äußern sich hoffentlich Leute die davon mehr Ahnung haben - aber ich habe es in wirklich grossen Ausmaßen nicht erlebt, höchstens hat man für einen Freund
    das Gebot von 1 auf 10 euro erhöht - das ist schon Volkssport gewesen.

2. Es ist ein Beispiel - ich wollte es auch simpel halten zur Veranschaulichung, aber es gibt wirklich Leute, die so Blauäugig sind. Und ich weiss selbst dass es nicht perfekt ist.
a) Ja das ist schon vorgekommen
b) Ditto
c) Es gibt viele  Ebayuser die nur bis zu dem Satz "Mit der Abgabe eines Gebotes gehen Sie ein Vertrag ein" kommen und sich denken, wenn sie selbst verkaufen, es gilt auch immer andersrum.
d) Wenn ein Verkäufer von einem Vertrag ausgeht, dann wird er das auch wegschicken. Ansonsten wird dann Druck aufgebaut, gedroht mit Beschwerde bei Ebay, Schlechte Bewertung... etc. 
e) Da gebe ich dir recht - doch da sind die ganzen Beobachter schon weg, weil dieser Artikel uninteressant wird.


3. Danke nochmal an Hippo. Ich habe meinen Beitrag in dem anderen Forum wo ich mich "rumtreibe" revidiert.


----------



## Teleton (4 Dezember 2013)

Muß denn der VK tatsächlich einer Gebotsrücknahme zustimmen? Ich dachte das geht ohne ihn.

Dann geht das nämlich so.  Ware im Wert von 300,- A bietet 100,- B 500,- und C 505,-. Wegen desviel zu hohen Preises interessiert sich niemand für den Artikel oder setzt ihn auf Beobachtung. Kurz vor Ende der Auktion nehmen b+c ihre Gebote zurück. A wird Höchstbieter mit 100,-, D bietet 105 und erhält als neuer Bieter den Zuschlag und verlangt Lieferung zum vereinbarten Preis.


----------



## werv (4 Dezember 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Muß denn der VK tatsächlich einer Gebotsrücknahme zustimmen? Ich dachte das geht ohne ihn.
> 
> Dann geht das nämlich so.  Ware im Wert von 300,- A bietet 100,- B 500,- und C 505,-. Wegen desviel zu hohen Preises interessiert sich niemand für den Artikel oder setzt ihn auf Beobachtung. Kurz vor Ende der Auktion nehmen b+c ihre Gebote zurück. A wird Höchstbieter mit 100,-, D bietet 105 und erhält als neuer Bieter den Zuschlag und verlangt Lieferung zum vereinbarten Preis.





Wenn nur 12 Stunden bis zu Ende bleiben, dann hat man nur 60min für Rücknahme
Ansonsten könnte ich mir Vorstellen dass es in der Praxis so ähnlich verhält.

http://pages.ebay.de/help/buy/bid-retract.html


----------



## Der Gotlandfahrer (4 Dezember 2013)

@Teleton 

Der VK muss der Gebotsrücknahme zustimmen, weil diese in den letzten 12 Stunden stattfinden soll. Da hat ebay schon länger den Riegel vorgeschoben und die Gebotsabschirmung weitgehend ausgetrocknet.

@werv 

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, warum auf manchen Seiten plötzlich wieder darüber zu lesen ist, die Masche sei wieder im Kommen. Die Bedingungen, darüber sein Geld zu verdienen, haben sich nicht verändert. Ich halte das für eine "Zeitungsente". Mir sind derartige Fälle zur Zeit nicht bekannt (wobei es die sicher noch vereinzelt geben wird) und ich beschäftige mit täglich mit ebay.

Was den Austausch mit weiteren Experten angeht, so würde ich gerne einen Tipp geben. Ich muss aber leider damit rechnen, dass das Post dann gelöscht wird und registrieren darf ich mich hier auch nicht. Du könntest ja einem Mail-Adresse hinterlassen, an die ich dir schreibe.


----------

